# Query Regarding Australian Pharmacy Council (Initial Assessment Application)



## Lim RPh (Aug 25, 2013)

Hello to everyone! I am from the Philippines and I am a pharmacist. I just have a query to anyone here who is familiar with the Australian Pharmacy Council regarding the initial assessment to take the KAPS (Equivalency exam for overseas-trained pharmacists) because I want to try and work in Australia but I have no work experience here in our country because I just passed my licensure exam recently. Do I really need to have work experience first? or will my internship experience suffice for me to submit my application for equivalency? I hope to hear from anybody here soon!

Thank you!


----------



## ADN1226 (Apr 9, 2013)

Hi Lim! 

I'm a US pharmacist about to take the CAOP exam (wish me luck!) 
I'm not too familiar with the KAPS process, I recommend that you contact the APC directly. They're very responsive to email. I kept in regular contact with them when I sent in my assessment application for the CAOP. They were extremely helpful and attentive to my numerous emails. Also, I only have 1 year of pharmacist working experience and it wasn't a problem for me. 

ADN


----------

